# Top 10 Fastest Dog Breeds in the World



## CincyVizsla (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting article about the fastest dog breeds. Vizslas were ranked #2, behind greyhounds! 


http://www.top10hq.com/top-10-fastest-dog-breeds


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

"404 - not found"


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob said:


> "404 - not found"


yup, same here


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

That explains why Ranger can keep up with me on my road bike through the neighborhood!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The link was posted twice back to back. It should work now.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Not sure I'd put the Vizsla at #2. It seems the Afghan Hound should occupy that spot, based on personal experience.
I've had mine, Vizsla, with me in the woods going 35+ in, out, over and under brush and fallen trees, and he wasn't the fastest one. They're fast, very fast. 
40 mph with no obstacles, I can definitely see that.


----------

